

Native ZFS coming to Linux next month? - stingraycharles
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/08/27/2259253/Native-ZFS-Is-Coming-To-Linux-Next-Month

======
dlsspy
If you don't want to wait for whatever this is, you can get the one that's
been actively developed on github for some time now:

<http://github.com/behlendorf/zfs>

